# Alice is coming to town



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I get to see my Halloween rock concet a little early (aug) but that's OK because ....Alice Copper is coming to town and I'm going!  I Will get to see Alice Copper next month (16th) and I'm so looking forward to it. The last time I saw Cooper was in 1986 and this brings together my two big passions, Halloween and rock music.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Alice is going to be in Toronto the first week of September too for the Festival of Fear Haunters Convention. I will be going to that too.

I saw him way back when myeslf and wow, does he ever put on a good show. Enjoy it!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

he will be here in a week or two I think. they are giving away tickets on the radio.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I just pick-up his new Dirty Diamonds CD this weekend and it's pretty good I just hope he plays a lot of his old hits. Hellrazor, yea I'm sure he will put on a nice show, I've seen him about 10 times and have never been disapponted.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm jealous!!!


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

My goodness, he is *STILL* touring!! I saw him perform in my teens and I just had my 50th B-day!

Oh and when I was living in LA (in the mid 80's) I meet him in a shoe store on Melrose Avenue... we shook hands and had a short superficial chat


----------



## BloodyRose (Jul 10, 2006)

he was in the Monk episode last week... funny stuff.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

not only is he coming to town but I know where he will be staying the night.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Jeesh Hib, you sound like a stalker or something..lol


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I just know people . he will be here this wednesday.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

not really a fan, but I will tell you his room number for a price.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I've seen Alice like five times over the last few years. He puts on a killer show.:smoking: :jol:


----------

